# i want shimmer again.



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

OK guys, I have this current 6x39 watt t5 unit on my 65 and love the colors I'm getting with my bulb combo. I need shimmer, I have my Galileo unit and hooked it up, directed it into the tank and pow, tons of shimmer.. but.. its to big so I have to have bit hanging on an angle in front of the tank since the t5 unit is so big.. can we say ugly.. after two days I took the Galileo off. I'm thinking of getting a reef brite strip since they are small and have great par. All I want it enough led power to add shimmer, I don't need it for growth as my t5s will certainly take care of that. Any ideas of what I should get? Anyone seen the true lumen pro in action? I wonder if its strong enough to combat 6 t5s to add shimmer. My Galileo uses 27 x 4 watt LEDs with 45 degree lenses so I'm using a lot of LEDs there and the shimmer was great. The other units are much less wattage but better LEDs so I'm assuming they are brighter. I don't want to spend a ton of cash just for shimmer. Anyone ever seen a green element evo led in action? They are so cheap and I'm sure they would add shimmer. I'm so confused. My limit is 250.00. I see the vertex units but too expensive.. help guys.. would a couple par38s do the trick? I real stressed out over this. Anyone want to trade for my Galileo for a led strip or par38s?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Adding any point source light will give you shimmer. So, any led will work. Grab something already wired, and done! Car accessories work well for this.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Par 38 led ?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

J_T said:


> Adding any point source light will give you shimmer. So, any led will work. Grab something already wired, and done! Car accessories work well for this.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Tried it, not strong enough. Works with 2 t5s on only, not six. I think I'm gonna get a green element evo double led unit. Its 100.00 and has 72 watts total. And will fit on my tank with the t5s. Just concerned if it will cover whole tank or just front. Anyone have any experience with the aquatraders led lights?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I got my shimmer 
I was at Walmart in auto accessories and saw foglitz led fog lights, I of course looked into the light , ignored the huge warning on front " do not look directly at light, very powerful LEDs" and I looked directly at it for a second, instantly the store was a big blue dot. So figured must be at least 4x1 watt or better LEDs per fog light. Came home tried over tank and wow, sweet shimmer they cast a rectangular pattern so one on each side covers the entire tank mounted on the from of the tank. They are 6000k but don't seem to add much yellow. So for 40.00 any one with t5s can get shimmer too. My wife did order me two 12 watt par38 actinic+15000k after she saw the shimmer. I get those at Christmas though. Combine with the foglitz and my t5s this tank is gonna shimmer, pop, and blind you. I'm already seeing a bit of bleaching on some corals so I may have to move things around.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

RR37 said:


> Par 38 led ?


Par38 led bulbs for reef tanks, never seen em? They are very powerful but you need several to light a big tank. I ordered mine with 90 degree lenses as I'm not concerned with par but more for shimmer and pop. I ordered my bulbs with 8x royal blues and 4x 15000k so combined with the existing bulbs my colors are gonna really pop. Only concern is too much light. I have 234w in t5s, plus 48 watts in LEDs on a 65 gallon 24inches deep.


----------

